# Canonet shutter-lock "feature"



## Danny_511 (Jan 30, 2013)

I really want a canonet 28, but I heard about their wooonderful shutter lock feature and ita really putting me off. I heard if you're in bright sunlight it won't work because the meter will say you're over exposed and if you manually select an aperture, your shutter speed won't go past 1/30th? WTF... is there a way around it or am I misunderstaning something?


----------



## BrianV (Jan 31, 2013)

The Canonet 28 does not have true "manual exposure" mode, setting F-Stops is for using a flash. You are better off going for a Canonet 17 or 19; A Minolta 7s or 9; a Yashica Lynx; or a Konica S2. There are others with real manual exposure mode, but these are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 31, 2013)

BrianV said:


> The Canonet 28 does not have true "manual exposure" mode, setting F-Stops is for using a flash. You are better off going for a Canonet 17 or 19; A Minolta 7s or 9; a Yashica Lynx; or a Konica S2. There are others with real manual exposure mode, but these are the first that come to mind.



Thanks but ive given up on my rangefinder aspirations. I found a nikon F80 with a sigma 18-200mm lens for 70 bucks in dang near perfect shape. Id be an idiot to pass up lol.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 1, 2013)

That's hard to pass up! At some point, you'll walk into an antique store or thrift store and find a good RF, for cheap. Ebay- insanity!


----------

